# any new projects or bikes



## militarymonark (Jan 26, 2007)

so has anyone found any bikes lately or started any projects?


----------



## sam (Jan 27, 2007)

got a small project going--I won a Town&country frame off ebay---decided to build it up from by parts box.I lased a bendix manuel two speed into Palmer(english) 700 steel rims,front had an arai drum brake.With shawallbe white wall tires. Using a SR stem and torkington handelbars.Will get Terry saddles.
My plans are to get it up and running--If I like it as a beater town bike--then maybe do a refinish on the paint etc---sam ps. looking for a T/C chaingard the linked side.


----------



## eazywind (Jan 27, 2007)

*latest find*

Got this 1920's Mead Ranger from a local collector. Love being able to look at a bike in person before buying etc....   Marc

http://easywind2.com/ranger.html


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 27, 2007)

dang thats awesome how much did you pick that up for


----------



## eazywind (Jan 27, 2007)

*don't like to give out numbers.............*

It was not cheap. Not over the moon either. Had to have it though. got some good money on some stuff I sold on ebay, so that helped.  Marc


----------



## JAcycle (Jan 27, 2007)

*very nice project*

Marc? 
That is a wonderful Mead. A little nicer than mine.Doesnt look like you need to do anything to it.Nothing.I have one that I would like to trade for a balloon tired motor bike. Or


 I could sell if the offers are good.
Any way ..........beautiful bike


----------



## StevieZ (Dec 11, 2010)

I have Started to work on what I belive is a 1931 Elgin Western Flyer. If I am wrong please please please anyone with any Info on this bike would be AWSOME LOL. I found this bicycle at a auction. No one wanted it. I road it around a little now I am in restoration mode with it. I have it all apart and just about ready for paint or powder coat.http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=htt...e0be680ddc97d4bd984.jpg?ts=1292078842&h=8af55


----------



## twowheelfan (Dec 11, 2010)

i have an elgin very similar, i think its murray built, and from 40 or 41. will post pics soon.


----------



## twowheelfan (Dec 11, 2010)

i got a pierce cushion frame with chain drive in pieces (spring is broken) was told it was 1899 (Mr Pelletman posted a link to his pierce catalog of that year for reference, thanks!) i will post pics of that as well ASAP. i'm too busy right now with work and holidays to actually get my hands into it tho.


----------



## npence (Dec 11, 2010)

Im working on this 41 firestone supercruiser and a 41 Mercury pacemaker.


[/url]


[/url]


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 11, 2010)

wow i created this thread like 4 years ago lol do you know how many projects I have had or still working on


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 11, 2010)

I love you colson but for some reason that frame is very awkward for me to ride, I've had two of these thinking I would ride them but every time its just not for me, I would love to find a mercury like yours just for the fact that its freaking AWESOME!! to look at


----------



## fatbike (Dec 11, 2010)

*Two bikes. My latest find. And one pieced together just to ride.*

I hear you there Patrick. Colson's are nice but they can feel kind of cramped. But If you manage to find any with the longer wheel base and taller, then there really nice to ride. The blue one is a 37 Colson commander that I stumble across late summer, that is my latest project. And that frame has a 21 1/2" seat-post mass as many Colson frames are at 18 1/8"  The other is a 37 Colson that is a half inch smaller than the Commander and is my rusty rider. Finally have something I'm not hitting my knees against my chin.


----------



## bud poe (Dec 11, 2010)

I love the "rusty rider"!  Red grips and that flashlight is too cool, great autumn photo!


----------



## fatbike (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks Bud... We need to ride soon even in this record breaking pouring rain were having in NW P-town. It will only help enhance a natural rusty look.


----------



## fatbike (Dec 11, 2010)

Marc. That is a great bike! Sometimes you just have to splurge if you really want it or it's gone. Derek


----------



## bud poe (Dec 12, 2010)

Yeah Darek, I'd like to try out your large frame Colson...I need to get a rider going and we can hit the esplanade one of these days.  Hard to believe in all my junk my only rider right now is my Worksman....ugh, too many projects...


----------



## bud poe (Dec 12, 2010)

Well, I got motivated and put together a rider, thanks for the inspiration Darek!  Purist should note incorrect fenders, stem, sprocket & !!!GASP!!! Morrow Blackout hubs on a Colson frame...just an atrocity.... 
But seriously, I like how it came out, even with the silly red fork.  Weird though, I was unable to locate any head-badge holes...Please click below for pics
http://blackdotmetal.blogspot.com/


----------



## kenji (Dec 12, 2010)

bud poe said:


> Yeah Darek, I'd like to try out your large frame Colson...I need to get a rider going and we can hit the esplanade one of these days.  Hard to believe in all my junk my only rider right now is my Worksman....ugh, too many projects...




esplanade 
the only esplanade i know is in Chico CA....


----------



## bud poe (Dec 12, 2010)

Thats what they call the river-front path that goes along the Wilamette here in Portland, Or.  It's pretty cool, part of it actually floats so it goes up and down as the river rises...What is it in Chico?


----------



## OldRider (Dec 12, 2010)

We have an Esplanade too, Esplanade Riel. Only problem is its -25 Fahrenheit here, can't bike it now!


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 12, 2010)

I just picked up a Fleetwood a couple days ago. Another long drive for another very rusty bike, this time to Western Kentucky.


----------



## yewhi (Dec 12, 2010)

I have a long term project that I keep getting drawn away from.  I'm looking forward to finally finishing it up.  Not really vintage... Well Vintage BMX maybe...


----------



## fatbike (Dec 12, 2010)

Bud- we will ride soon! And the Colson looks great! It's nice to have ride that is not neccessary correct. Something to have fun on. I've been to Chico. A nice river running through town. Not as large as the Willamette in Portland. Use to reside in Lake Tahoe so it was not that far away. There's also good cruising paths in the dry months by the big lake Tahoe. There's a group of bike collectors in the Carson valley and Reno area and the Poker bike run is a good turnout. If any one is ever in that area, they should seek out Bicycle Authority in Carson NV. And see Dan the owner. A really unique bicycle shop.


----------



## kenji (Dec 13, 2010)

Chico's esplanade is a four lane with trees in the middle and frontage road on both sides


----------



## supper15fiets (Dec 14, 2010)

just pick up my stuff from the plate shop, also my painter has called that the Dayton/National super streamline is finally ready, i can't wait to start building it up...this weekend....


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Ronald,
   I expect to see pics by Monday! v/r Shawn







supper15fiets said:


> just pick up my stuff from the plate shop, also my painter has called that the Dayton/National super streamline is finally ready, i can't wait to start building it up...this weekend....


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 14, 2010)

Oh man, the Dayton Super Streamline... Drool. Let's see some before/during pics!


----------



## partsguy (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm getting out of the hobby and only keeping 5 bikes....maybe less. Early retirement....maybe I will return someday but I must make a sacrifices. I have most of my junk gone, whats left is going to ebay and then the scrapyard. I'm listing a kickstand, a set of ten-speed Dia Compe stuff and some handlecaps today.

The 5 or so I'm keeping are important to me:

-My favorite vintage bike, simple, yet stylish and rat roddy looking even though its a low-mileage original, is my '63 Huffy in black.

-Daily riders (2) an '04 Micargi Hero (new muscle). Say what you want but I've only had to do tires on it and it has been raced hard. I may keep my mountain bike but it's up for debate.

-Western Flyer Wildcat

-My '66 Spaceliner which was a family bike

Thats it, I might sell off my Wildcat or Spaceliner if the offer is right. I'm letting everything else go. I was coming with the concepts of a Ghostbusters bike but that was scrapped in its infancy.


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 14, 2010)

Wow, that's a bummer classicfan. You write as if leaving the hobby is not something you're enthusiastic about. Why the change?


----------



## partsguy (Dec 14, 2010)

Enthusiastic? Quite the opposite.


----------



## five5tbird (Dec 15, 2010)

Newbie to old bikes, but have two winter projects: a man's 1958 26" Hercules Royal Imperial 8000 3-speed (need a chain guard for that one, by the way), and a chrome-frame man's 1964 Sears Spaceliner 26" (need the always missing headlight housing, light/horn switch control panel, shelf & tail light for rear rack, and front fender). While these are not very "collectable" bikes, I like the way they look and hope they'll be nice riding bikes. The Hercules is polishing up nicely, after that's done, will repack bearings, & install new tires. Spaceliner just needs missing parts, tires, and a mechanical checkup. Please contact me if you happen to have any parts I could use for these.
After reading up on old bikes on the CABE and elsewhere, would love to have an older art-deco style tank bike to restore. Older tank bikes with horn and lights are fascinating to me. The enthusiasm of CABE members might create a monster for me, more stuff to collect! Happy Holidays to all and thanks for giving a newbie like me an insight into this fun hobby.


----------



## five5tbird (Dec 15, 2010)

Newbie to old bikes, but have two winter projects: a man's 1958 26" Hercules Royal Imperial 8000 3-speed (need a chain guard for that one, by the way), and a chrome-frame man's 1964 Sears Spaceliner 26" (need the always missing headlight housing, light/horn switch control panel, shelf & tail light for rear rack, and front fender). While these are not very "collectable" bikes, I like the way they look and hope they'll be nice riding bikes. The Hercules is polishing up nicely, after that's done, will repack bearings, & install new tires. Spaceliner just needs missing parts, tires, and a mechanical checkup. Please contact me if you happen to have any parts I could use for these.
After reading up on old bikes on the CABE and elsewhere, would love to have an older art-deco style tank bike to restore. Older tank bikes with horn and lights are fascinating to me. The enthusiasm of CABE members might create a monster for me, more stuff to collect! Happy Holidays to all and thanks for giving a newbie like me an insight into this fun hobby.


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 15, 2010)

classicfan1 said:


> I'm getting out of the hobby and only keeping 5 bikes....maybe less. Early retirement....maybe I will return someday but I must make a sacrifices. I have most of my junk gone, whats left is going to ebay and then the scrapyard. I'm listing a kickstand, a set of ten-speed Dia Compe stuff and some handlecaps today.
> 
> The 5 or so I'm keeping are important to me:
> 
> ...




I hope things work out for you. I went through a divorce several years ago and thought I had to get rid of everything I owned. Well,I ended up missing my stuff and the money went through my hands. I'll keep what's left (the ones in my signature,nothing high end)and do without other things. Good luck.

Pat


----------



## partsguy (Dec 15, 2010)

I'll still be around. As you know I'm a picker and if I come across any old bikes or parts to save I'll let you guys know. I'll be helping in the forum if/when needed. I just won't be keeping more stuff or restoring anymore.


----------



## supper15fiets (Dec 16, 2010)

Freqman1 said:


> Ronald,
> I expect to see pics by Monday! v/r Shawn




....i think that will be sooner my friend! this friyday i will make a start, outside it will be cold, inside whe have a Huffman and some coffee....


----------



## Re-Cyclist (Dec 17, 2010)

Just posted a pic of my 62 Schwinn Jaguar. Have a look. I'll do a general cleaning over the winter.


----------



## kunzog (Dec 19, 2010)

*Pair of Schwinn Wizzers*

I just took these pics today. Both Whizzers are 1947 Schwinns. The Black one is a WZ Excelsior and the Burgandy on is a Henderson. Both are original paint. I am swapping a few things around and adding the parts missing from the Burgandy one. When I take one or both to exibit at car or bike shows They get as much attention as expensive custom choppers. All the old guys have a story to tell about their first one.


----------



## OldRoads (Dec 20, 2010)

Recently picked up a JC Higgins with a great skirt guard.


----------



## twowheelfan (Dec 20, 2010)

Skirt(guard) Chaser!


----------



## JOEL (Dec 25, 2010)

Feb 1972 Fuji Finest. Overhauling today.


----------



## StevieZ (Dec 25, 2010)

This is the before and after of my Elgin, let me know what you think!! 

http://www.fotothing.com/photos/c49/c49e313588a69e0be680ddc97d4bd984_44b.jpg

http://www.fotothing.com/photos/e2d/e2d4778fa37672e05d51bf87479d5514_bbd.jpg


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 25, 2010)

Nice!
I have that columbia made elgin as well and the tank you are looking for is on ebay nos (allegedly) and this repro tank:
http://cgi.ebay.com/COLUMBIA-ELGIN-...976?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb3961038
I also have the correct truss rods if you are interested.


----------



## BWbiker (Dec 25, 2010)

I bought a '40 Huffman Champion or Model 11 with the big lit tank and Torpedo lighted rack. Currently stripping two layers of paint off to find original paint details. It will need a paint job. I will post pics when done. Now I just need to find a few peices to complete it and it ain't easy!


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 26, 2010)

I have this '52 Hornet almost ready to assemble. It's a piece meal bike, the S-2 wheels and  seat from a '52 girls bike in Missouri the frame/fork and c/guard from another state (can't remember which?) I'm waiting for the fenders from California,they're from a '51 and look pretty nice in the pics. I traded the Sweetheart skiptooth for some pedals and I had a RedBand  2 speed laced up with new spokes.I also bought new h/bars and repop green Phantom grips.I liked those red Grand Tycoons a while ago,but I'm now thinking they might make it look like a clown bike,whadda you guys think? Thanks.

Pat


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 26, 2010)

My friend repainted my black '62 Typhoon,it turned out sweet! I'm waiting for the decals to reassemble. I bought a clean,stock non Chicago badge,but I'm thinking the black one might look cooler? I found a near mint '65 Hollywood from the original  owner for the wheels,but as usual, I'm struggling with cannibalizing a nice original bike.I' was hoping to find a nos  set of fenders but no luck as of yet. Thanks.

Pat


----------



## twomorestrokes (Dec 26, 2010)

I like the '62 phoons. I did a black one and I'm now doing a flamboyant red one with NOS fenders. I had a pair of really bad bondo filled fenders on the black one but I had them rolled and I painted them. Came out very nice!


----------



## twomorestrokes (Dec 26, 2010)

a few more pics


----------



## twowheelfan (Dec 26, 2010)

nice job!  
scrubbinrims, how can you tell that is westfield made?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 26, 2010)

twowheelfan,
From the pics of what I can see, Steviez's Elgin looks like my Westfield manufactured below, but without knowing the serial number to reference, I have a 50/50 shot at it.
There's some validity to the saying "it takes one to know one," but I confess my opinion is empirically derived and not from study of books, catalogues, and advertising.
I would bet a pizza on it though.


----------

